# did I get a keeper



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

pulled a kayak out of the river can I keep it, I let the fish go


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Finders keepers.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Salvage. It's yours.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Your also responsible for the body if they find one. Report it.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Hope the owner isn't at the bottom of the river somewhere.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Your also responsible for the body if they find one. Report it.


Lol.... where do you come up with this stuff? lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mostly off the top of my head lol


9Left said:


> Lol.... where do you come up with this stuff? lol


But, on the serious side. There has been quite a few surch and rescues for boats that have been found. Luckily most have just come loose or been abandoned.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Usually some hunk of fiberglas junk with holes in the bottom and sunk in a bigger river in a desolate section! This looks to be a diamond in the rough!
Couple years ago when I was in need of a pond boat, I saw a nice jon boat on top a pile of of old furniture and trash on side of the road. Obviously a landlord eviction! Bad thing was, as I approached the scene, two tough looking guys were picking up the boat and tossing it into the back of a pickup truck. Five minutes too late!(My life story!)


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Do you need an endorsement on your license to keep a kayak?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just me,, I,d contact the local police, could be stolen,, could be a missing person.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Somewhere on that yak is a hull number that is stamped or permanently inked into the plastic...It's usually towards the back end of the kayak… You could probably just search that number on the Internet and find the owner or take it to the drivers bureau and give them the number


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

I dont think missing person is the case I seem to remember seeing this kayaks a few weeks ago when the water was a bit higher, water was low enuff and I was buzzed enuff to go after it in a log jam. dont see any registration sticker on it, do see hull numbers, it has a crack at bottom looks like somebody tried to fiberglass, I would just spray foam it and the dry storage hole. nobody thinks those are nice fish or that I am a handsome guy?


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

I think you are handsome the fish? They are ok -ish. On the smallish side but ok.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

rblake said:


> I think you are handsome the fish? They are ok -ish. On the smallish side but ok.


aww thanks man they were good fish in my neck had 2 more same size, you still in same place?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

They have serial number plates rivet on , if removed that is trouble itself..... like grinding serial numbers off a gun.... maybe not as severe penalty..... but you get the hint


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

this the tread kayak for sale $100


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

This happen to me. There was this old 14 ft. boat, the owner was deceased. No one knew of any paper work. I contacted Div. of Watercraft. DOW came and recored the serial no. Called me about 3 weeks later. DOW said I could have the boat. All I need to do was come and fill out some papers.


----------

